# World War Z



## Sawtooth Jack

Loved the book. The movie, although different, looks amazing.

Watch the trailer!


----------



## Spooky1

Looks intense.


----------



## goneferal

Me and the Mr. will probably go see it for a fun popcorn movie. He read the book,and it looks like I have enough time to get that done. The other movie I'm looking forward to the the adaption of Guillermo Del Toro's The Strain. That is about creepy nasty vampires. It also features that Manhattan Morgue in the beginning and since I've been there it should have some great scares.


----------



## dudeamis

not sure if I like the wave zombies but who knows could be good, the book was great.


----------



## goneferal

The Mr. says the preview looks like utter doodie.


----------



## Slanks

Anyone see the movie?

Thoughts?


----------



## scareme

I have not seen the movie yet, but I want to. Is it worth it?


----------



## MurrayTX

Every time I see the commercials, I worry the director really liked the CGI used in LOTR: Return of the King during the swarming ghost army attack and said "let's make a movie around that!" 

:-(


----------



## jdubbya

I'll be seeing it in the next couple days. Lots of CGI and I'm not a huge fan of Brad Pitt but the movies looks like it has some fun scares and lots of suspense.


----------



## Headless

I'm still in two minds about going.


----------



## Copchick

Yeah, I'm not a Brad Pitt fan at all, but the movie does look good! Whoever goes, let us know how you liked it.


----------



## Slanks

I found it to be good and VERY action packed. However, the story line is dramatically different than the one in the book.


----------



## heresjohnny

Every time I see a preview army ants come to mind.


----------



## dudeamis

The army ants comparison is pretty accurate, these are not Romero zombies, these things are Dawn '04 zeds on crack, which makes some scenes super intense because now you're outmatched by these things one on one, and with a horde, just run and hope you can escape. The ending was a little soft and the PG13 hurt it, but the scope was huge, this felt like the largest outbreak in a movie.


----------



## GKling

I've been a zombie fan since I first saw NOTLD as a kid on the late, late show. I'm a 'purist' on the subject, if you will - zombies are supposed to stick to the Romero mythos more or less in my book (though I have long since given up on Romero making a decent zombie flick ever again). The shambling, horde forming, a bite means you are doomed to a slow death kind of zombie. In some cases I've accepted 'fast zombie' presentations just because they were fun to watch, like in Return of the Living Dead, The Dawn of the Dead remake, or 28 Days Later (not a true zombie movie, but close enough).
I can't bring myself to pay to see this one though. First because the Max Brooks books, The Zombie Survival Guide and WWZ, are favorites that I have read several times and hold true to my preferred Zombie mythos - loved both of them. But more importantly I'll skip it because this flick is a classic example of Hollywood buying the rights to a book and then throwing everything in the source material away except for the title. Why not just make an original film called 'Brad Pitt Saves The World From Zombies With Lots Of Explosions And CGI (Rated PG-13)' and call it a day, saving the real adaptation to a director/screenwriter that actually, I don't know&#8230;READ the book?
Yes, I have a bit of an opinion on the subject. So sue me. 
I'm sure I'll probably see it eventually. The horror fan in me won't be that stubborn, but it will be on the small screen as a rental.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm of a split mind about this. On the one hand, it is a zombie movie. On the other, I can't stand Brad Pitt OR CGI monsters. In all honesty, I think that the only reason I like The Walking Dead so much is because they use actors in makeup for their creatures. I want to see creatures who move and act like actual people who have died and been re-animated. I can watch the Resident Evil series, but I'm not a huge fan. 

I think it goes back to the Star Wars movies I grew up watching. They used Practical effects, because that's what they had available. The prequel trilogy was okay, but the went the easy way with CGI. Truthfully, I have less respect for directors who spent HUGE budgets having some guys program the entire movie than I have for a guy who sculpts a creature from styrofoam or papier mache for under $50 and makes it look awesome.


----------



## jaege

GKling said:


> I've been a zombie fan since I first saw NOTLD as a kid on the late, late show. I'm a 'purist' on the subject, if you will - zombies are supposed to stick to the Romero mythos more or less in my book (though I have long since given up on Romero making a decent zombie flick ever again). The shambling, horde forming, a bite means you are doomed to a slow death kind of zombie. In some cases I've accepted 'fast zombie' presentations just because they were fun to watch, like in Return of the Living Dead, The Dawn of the Dead remake, or 28 Days Later (not a true zombie movie, but close enough).
> I can't bring myself to pay to see this one though. First because the Max Brooks books, The Zombie Survival Guide and WWZ, are favorites that I have read several times and hold true to my preferred Zombie mythos - loved both of them. But more importantly I'll skip it because this flick is a classic example of Hollywood buying the rights to a book and then throwing everything in the source material away except for the title. Why not just make an original film called 'Brad Pitt Saves The World From Zombies With Lots Of Explosions And CGI (Rated PG-13)' and call it a day, saving the real adaptation to a director/screenwriter that actually, I don't know&#8230;READ the book?
> Yes, I have a bit of an opinion on the subject. So sue me.
> I'm sure I'll probably see it eventually. The horror fan in me won't be that stubborn, but it will be on the small screen as a rental.


I feel your pain. Hate the fact that these "zombies" (if that is what they are called) are more like a tidal wave than shambling individuals, or even fast running individuals. They topple a bus by running headlong into it, like a wall of water. NOT like zombies. Crap with a capitol C. I will save my money for something else.


----------



## Osenator

We went to see it and (SHOCK) it was pretty good. 
-If you read the book, and expect to be it, NO! Nothing, nothing in this movie is about the book. Title is the only similar thing here.
-If you see it as a ZOMBIE movie (more like 28 days later style zombies), it's pretty good, actually!
I did read the books, and I did lower my expectation a lot for it. And I was surprised by it. The entire zombie blobby wave thing, it's in the middle of the movie, and it last only 2 minutes, it's quite irrelavant to the story, to be honest. I was thinking it was the big ending scene, and no, it's a simple scene, to make the character leave a area, that's it. They did use HUMAN zombies (not CGI) sometimes too (Gasp).

It's not the best zombie movie, but also not the worst too. I give it a 7 out of 10!
JM


----------



## Hippofeet

I liked it.


----------



## diggerc

I liked it. I'm ambivalent when it comes to Brad Pitt. And felt the character in the movie in no way overwhelmed the movie.
It also worked with different plot themes that have not been done in other total zombie apocalypse movies in a long time.
Now to read the book.


----------



## Spooky1

Does anyone else think it's funny that the author of World War Z Max Brooks in Mel Brooks's son. He seems to be going in a slightly different direction from his dad.


----------



## Hippofeet

You're right. Now that I think about it, I never heard a single fart in WWZ. And don't think that didn't disappoint me. It did.


----------



## highbury

I just finished the book this morning and I'm glad I read everyone's reviews before going to see the film. If I go, I'll definitely go with an open mind knowing it won't be like the book. I may enjoy it more now! Thanks, everybody!!


----------



## Gorylovescene

I did not read the book, or know it existed until maybe a week or two before the movie came out, so I can't be disappointed on that front. I saw the movie, and I was kind of disappointed by the limitations of a PG-13 rating on a zombie flick. There was so much potential, but the horror of it all was severely limited to make it fit into a neat little semi-kid friendly movie. I enjoyed the movie, but probably would've liked it more had I not been hoping for an actual bloody zombie flick. There were maybe one or two times that we jumped.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Love the book, read it a few times over and the movie is not at all like it. The movie did not disappoint, nor did it thrill...I liked the scope of it all and did not miss the gore so much as I missed the sense of dread.


----------



## awokennightmare

Read the book but haven't seen the film yet.


----------



## dubbax3

I watched it hesitantly. I'm a huge fan and a true believer of a shambling zombie. You're dead you cant run!!! I have read/listened to the book. If you haven't heard the spoken book. pick it up or rent it you'll be glad you did! Anyway I loved this movie! I wanted to hate it but I liked the direction they went. Yes it was a completely different animal but I still dug it. I really don't think they could have successfully made a movie true to the book. Unless of course they made a trilogy or a mini-series. Its a movie I would be willing to buy when released. 

Had flaws but a great summer flick!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I think they left it open to a sequel, although given BP's reaction to his film I doubt it will happen.


----------



## bayouwitch

I saw the movie and thought it was awesome. It had me on edge the entire time all the way to the end.


----------



## kauldron

I read the book and thought it was awesome. Max Brooks wrote a good one. However, I am 20 minutes into the movie and I don't think I am going to finish it. It is so far away from the story in the book it shouldn't even be called World War Z. I give it a big fat goose egg.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## zombastic

I saw the movie and thought it was just okay. The Walking Dead is more gruesome.
I did not find it very scary. Hardly any blood or scary looking zombies.
Funny, I just watched the 1990 remake of Night Of The Living Dead and I find it a way better zombie movie than World War Z.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The movie itself was okay, but it wouldn't be one of my favorites. The books however was awesome. I suggestion anyone to read the book first, before you watch the movie. And than compare the two. But to each their own.


----------

